# BREACHED DAM!!! Lessons to learn,,,,,,,,,,,



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*This is why a pond or lake should NOT be built in-line, ON a 2' WIDE run-off creek! *


I'd say that this 'dam' was breached,,,,,
SO,,,,, where did OUR STOCKED FISH go!?
We can't even see the overflow pipe! That HUGE rock in the background is sitting on top of it.
The electric post outlet boxes are under about 2',,,, only the spotlights are visible.
That 'sit'n rock is usually 10' from the bank/ water. :<(

















COL,,,,, (CryOutLoud) Tell me THAT SIGN ain't right!

















The HUGE rocks that were placed around the over-flow pipe, are washing away.
There use to be a small 10' x20' pond down there,,,, it WAS full of chubs, suckers, fatheads & crabs.
Hope it stops raining,,, SOON!
















*
I told my G-Kids that we can still catch ALL OF THE FISH that I JUST stocked,,,,, 
we'll just have to go down to the Mahoning River to do it!!! *

So,,, how do you FIX THIS? The 16" driveway pipe is somewhere in front of that sign,,,,, & I really hope the GFI's still work.
I'm sure glad that the farmer didn't till & PLANT,,,, yet.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

those are some crazy pics....first glance my stomach dropped i thought it was pond in front of where I live...yellow creek was out of control yesterday in the area behind the Lake Evans spillway...mother nature wrecking havoc for sure


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

iceman said:


> those are some crazy pics....first glance my stomach dropped* i thought it was pond in front of where I live*...*yellow creek was out of control yesterday* in the area behind the Lake Evans spillway...mother nature wrecking havoc for sure



Ya,,,, as I drove by the other day, when the water was almost over the road,,,,, I was wondering if 'YOUR' pond was filled too!? ;>)
I'll have to come over & check it out,,,,,,, later.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Well, is everything ok now? Any erosion issues now that the water has gone down?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That was some serious water .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ya13ya03 said:


> That was some serious water .


True that! I don't mind getting rain now and again, we need it. I do mind getting it 3 inches at a crack!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Muddy said:


> Well, is everything ok now? Any erosion issues now that the water has gone down?



Oh Ya, 'erosion'.
It's a darn good thing that 'they' didn't re-place the submersible fountain pump!

Somehow, I'll have to get a truckload of large rip-rap out there, & get it placed all around that pipe,,, both sides.
I'll also pound in 2 C or U channels on either side of the over-flow pipe, & slide in/ down some #8 concrete mesh,,,, something strong enough to hold a smaller hole, lighter duty FISH PROOF mesh screen in front. 
The screen will have to be easy to pull out in a hurry, to clean off sticks, leaves & weeds.

The way this pond was built,,,, NOTHING will prevent the loss of fish with this kind of over-flow water. 
Bad design,,,,,, Very disheartening :<(


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> True that! I don't mind getting rain now and again, we need it. I do mind getting it 3 inches at a crack!





Gary,,,,,, Have you been back to the 'clubs' dam, this year?
I've heard rumors that the overflow pipe is working again??????


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That pond needs re-designed and have the hydrographs looked at. If it sits on a creek you can look at the upstream flows and design accordingly. If you had this pond built by someone, I would be going back to them.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Do it how’s that pond lookin now just curious


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hopefully the water wasn't electrified. Could have been real dangerous.


----------

